# perpetual calendar



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This was made from 1/8 hardboard, grey and black
all cuts and engraving was done with a 100 watt co2 laser
total machine time was 38 min
A functional thing...........................






a picture 14 x4 could also be put in instead of the saying

, BUT
in my rush to get the pictures taken I set the template wrong, 
I made dec with only 30 days, 
goes to show its flexible, see the new posed photos
the wood one was a cnc router run on 1/4 birch


----------



## Sandy Peay Rini (Dec 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Kitwn (Oct 14, 2017)

Am I missing something here? December 1st this year WAS on a Friday so how does this calendar work for 31 day months beginning on Friday or Saturday? Do you have a set of blanking plates to block up the last few holes for, say, a Februrary that begins on a Thursday? It doesn't look very 'universal' as it stands.

Kit


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

not universal...its back to the drawing board to find out what happend


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*perpetual calendar fix*

I did miss 2 days, but you still have to know what months have 30 days, also I need to not trust what you see on the net
should have verified it before the work, but its fixed now and I used a picture instead of a saying


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Kitwn (Oct 14, 2017)

Great work Stan, looks good.
maybe you could add one more mod by putting the number of days in the month under the names (February rears it's ugly head again)? I never could remember that rhyme...

Thirty days hath September,
August, March and October,

No, hang on!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Making 2 fists yields 31 days each knuckle and however many days in between if that helps


----------

